

The Next Big Thing: The Elastic Social Network - wolfrom
http://blog.windsoc.co/2011/05/16/the-elastic-social-network/

======
puredemo
Not a new idea. Just hard to program.

~~~
wolfrom
I think the first generation don't need to be as technically sophisticated as
most people think. Get users in quickly (social logins), and let them pop out
just as easily, even to the point of closing their profiles out until they get
back. I think things like proximity detection or automatic social graph
relevance algorithms are add-ons for later.

~~~
puredemo
Good point. So what would be someone's motivation for "popping in"?

Meet someone new? Go bowling? What's the mentality behind a sign in?

